# Leopard Tortoise Male or Female?



## TillyTianasMummy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there!
I have a 6 year old Leopard and was lead to believe that she was a female. Twice this week when she has passed a stool I have noticed something pink coming from her tail that I've never seen before. When I googled it, everyone seemed to think that it was my tort flashing a penis?! OR a prolapse? It doesn't matter to me either way male or female but can anyone help please?
Thanks
P.S I will try to post some pics of the shell/tail for you to help determine the sex


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 24, 2011)

pictures will definitely help..


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 24, 2011)

Pictures will be great for helping to determine sex.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, Post Pictures it will Be Easier to Determine


----------



## TillyTianasMummy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope these pics work!
okay guys, so whaddya think? male or female?


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a male TillyTianasMummy!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 24, 2011)

I vote male!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree, tail is small, but appears to be a male.


----------



## TillyTianasMummy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm thinking Male too! So you reckon my princess is now definitely a prince? Tilly may now becom Leo! Feels very strange after a year of thinking we had a little girl haha! THANKYOU very much for all your help


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, a very nice lookin' prince! It happens to the best of us tortoise lovers. These torts just like to surprise us lol.


----------



## The Speedmister (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

We are pretty much 100% sure that Speedy (a 4 year old Russian) is a boy, but I was wondering about something. Every time he excretes, something that looks like a pinky/brown, slippery poo half comes out and then shoots back in. I used to think is was just tomorrows poo that wasn't ready yet (I know, I've learnt a lot recently!) but now I am sure it is 'flashing'. Is he old enough? Is it prolapse?

I would really appreciate ANY ideas as I am worried it could be a problem.

Thanks!


----------

